# Nokia Lumia 920 Windows Phone advert teases Samsung & Apple users!



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2013)

Brilliant piece of elbow marketing!


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice ad. Shit phone.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Nice ad. Shit phone.


 
Why is it a shit phone?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Nice ad. Shit phone.


Actually it's not a bad phone at all. Heavier than I'd like, but the interface is pleasantly different. Shame about the lack of apps though.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Why is it a shit phone?


Why would anyone choose a Windows phone? I had one for a week, physically it was lovely but it has fuck all decent apps and the tile interface is irritating after awhile. Nokia make lovely phones, great quality, it's just let down by the software. The N9 I played with awhile back should have been the direction Nokia went with years ago, but alas it was not to be.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Why would anyone choose a Windows phone? I had one for a week, physically it was lovely but it has fuck all decent apps and the tile interface is irritating after awhile. Nokia make lovely phones, great quality, it's just let down by the software. The N9 I played with awhile back should have been the direction Nokia went with years ago, but alas it was not to be.


 
Different strokes and all that I suppose. I'm not too concerned about the app situation. I have the ones that I need and use on a regular basis.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Nice ad. Shit phone.


 
Good phone and the most innovative mobile OS at the moment.


----------



## TopCat (May 1, 2013)

I rather like my windows phone.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

They're having a go at the iPhone again in a very odd advert.


----------



## Piston (Jun 24, 2013)

I also like the Lumia 920. Some bitch stole the first one in Magaluf and I went with same phone again. Not fussed on Android and iPhones have had their day now.


----------

